# Study in SG - study what?



## timmy123 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi there,

I am working now already but also want to study again. I already got a BBA degree. I only have 1 year left (max. 1.5 years) to study. What should I study? MBA? Or other certification course? I am interested in design too. Any good school and uni you can recommend me? 

Thanks!


----------

